
Differential Equations - sillysaurusx
https://tutorial.math.lamar.edu/Classes/DE/DE.aspx
======
markwaldron
Anyone who is intimidated math, I highly recommend reading through his site.
Paul's Online Notes got me through all of my math requirements for my CS
program. I would go to my lecture and struggle to understand what was going on
each week. When it came time to do my homework, I'd read his notes on whatever
class I was taking (Calc, Linear Algebra, Diff Eq) and instantly feel better
and have more understanding. I cannot praise this site enough.

------
sillysaurusx
I was astonished how high-quality and accessible this is, so I decided to
submit it in case someone else finds it as handy.

~~~
onemiketwelve
My man Paul's always got the goods. This MF got us from algebra all the way to
Diffy qs. If it weren't for him and Khan I think half the engineering
graduates would've flunked

~~~
FuckButtons
Let’s not forget wolfram. Wolfram alpha made me good at math. The fact that
you can specifically ask it to solve sub components of a more complex problem
is fantastic for figuring out where you’re misconceptions are hiding.

